# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Free Assassin's Creed 1 + 2 Keys.

## Duplicity

These keys are legitly bought from Ubisoft.


1 - AC1
2- AC2

1.	Serial Number: 8L6-7WJJ-PQYJ-6KKM-KVV7
2.	Serial Number: ACW-6FPM-M8TA-HQUP-NFEX

Download links: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/929474/Assas...Manager_en.exe
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/929474/Assas...ager_US_en.exe

I had to download the Download Manager from Ubisoft (Digital River or something) because thers a DRM thing how many times I can download the Download Manager. By all means you can torrent the game if you don't want to use the download manager provided.

Let me know if you use them, I'll update with new keys every day. 

Proof: http://i35.tinypic.com/2vdldsh.png

NOTE: They may be blacklisted, so turn off your internet while installing it. Let me know when they get black listed.

----------


## chadward

I'll take you up on that, I am installing AC1 right now.

And, if you don't mind my asking, how the hell did you get all those for free?

----------


## chadward

ok, i used the AC1 key, and i tried the ac2 key, but it was already used. If you could add a fresh key, id love you till you die! <3

----------


## nicholasdsol

Can you make a fresh new Assassins Creed 2 key for me? 
the one that you wrote down there says it's in use..

----------

